# forcer safari comme navigateur par défaut



## pracolas (25 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, malgrès avoir choisi safari 4 par defaut, tous les liens cliqués dans des appli tiers (mail...) se lancent avec firefox.

Comment y remédier?

merci


----------



## r e m y (25 Mars 2009)

Dans les préférences de Safari normalement


----------



## pracolas (25 Mars 2009)

... ben oui, tout simplement...
je croyais que j'avais déjà fait.

merci.

Sinon, comment on fait pour définir une action en fonction du type de lien (ex: ouvrir automatiquement les pdf dans apercu ou les télécharger...)?


----------



## pierre22 (25 Mars 2009)

Bonsoir,

1°) Rechercher et sélectionner une icône.html de la machine.
2°) Presser pomme I (informations)
3°) Une fenêtre s'affiche clic sur le champ: "ouvrir avec" sélectionner Safari
4°) Clic sur tout modifier

désormais Safari sera choisi par défaut sur la machine.

Cordialement


----------

